# getElementById



## rolanddreix (12. Feb 2011)

hallo zusammen,
ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin.
ich habe ein textfeld (id="datum_angebot)" in dem ein Datum steht.
in einem IFRAME belnde ich einen Kalender ein.
klickt der geschätzte user auf eine Datumstaste soll sich der value im Datumsfeld entsprechend ändern. ausführen sollte das das javascript siehe unten. aber das will nicht so wie ich es will. ich bringe da sicherlich wieder parent und childs durcheinander. könnt ihr mir helfen? danke schon mal.
HTML-Code:

<script type="text/javascript">
function aendern_datumfeld (bereich, wert) {
	parent.document.getElementById(bereich).value = wert;
}
</script>
<FORM action="datum.php" method="post">
<INPUT id="datum_angebot" name="datum_angebot" value="10-02-2011" />
<IFRAME id="kalender" src="kalender.php"></IFRAME>
</FORM>

im kalender.php steht dann
HTML-Code:

<INPUT type="submit" onclick="aendern_datumfeld('datum_angebot', '12-02-2001')" name="akt_tag" value="12">


----------



## Eldorado (12. Feb 2011)

Also erstmal http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html

Und was soll das parent vor dem document? einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
document.getElementById()
```
 (SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / document)


----------



## rolanddreix (12. Feb 2011)

manchmal hilft es wenn man sich mit der flachen hand mal vor den kopf schlagt.
ich habe ketzt das javascript aendern_datumfeld in die kalender datei verschoben und jetzt kann ich mit parent.document alles ansprechen.
danke für eure geduld


----------

